# Ads



## Shelby33

I don't know if it's only me but everytime I try to scroll by the ads for Net-A-Porter or Sacs my phone just freezes for about a minute. Does this happen to anyone else when you are reading threads?


----------



## missfashion92

no but try to clean cache data of your browser and try again


----------



## Shelby33

missfashion92 said:


> no but try to clean cache data of your browser and try again


I did do that, but I was still getting hung up on them. The past few days has been better though. 
Thank you!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I have a new iPhone and a new iPad purchased during the summer and they are running the latest iOS 15. Whenever I am on tPF for more than 15 minutes or so, the back of both devices actually get hot to the touch. I suspect it has something to do with all the personalized ads trying to load. However I don’t have this problem on any other websites that are ad and graphic heavy. I completely respect the fact that tPF needs the support of ad revenue and I’m not questioning that. But it seems like something technically is off and tPF is overheating my devices and presumably damaging my batteries. Anyone have advice on how to alleviate this issue? Is there a change I should make in my iPhone/iPad settings @Vlad?


----------



## fsadeli

I have the same problem, everytime I browse through tpf my iphone overheats so quickly! Anyway to resolve this issue?


----------



## Swanky

How odd, I don't notice that on my Iphone.  Which iPhone do you have?


----------



## Vlad

fsadeli said:


> I have the same problem, everytime I browse through tpf my iphone overheats so quickly! Anyway to resolve this issue?



Interesting, let me bring this up with our ad network. Which phone do you have?


----------



## fsadeli

Vlad said:


> Interesting, let me bring this up with our ad network. Which phone do you have?


Iphone  thanks Vlad!


----------



## Swanky

fsadeli said:


> Iphone  thanks Vlad!



Which iPhone?


----------



## Vlad

fsadeli said:


> Iphone  thanks Vlad!



I second @Swanky, which version of iPhone?


----------



## fsadeli

I used Iphone 11 pro max, and now iphone 13, both are overheated when browsing purse forum site.


----------



## Vlad

Cosmopolitan said:


> I have a new iPhone and a new iPad purchased during the summer and they are running the latest iOS 15. Whenever I am on tPF for more than 15 minutes or so, the back of both devices actually get hot to the touch. I suspect it has something to do with all the personalized ads trying to load. However I don’t have this problem on any other websites that are ad and graphic heavy. I completely respect the fact that tPF needs the support of ad revenue and I’m not questioning that. But it seems like something technically is off and tPF is overheating my devices and presumably damaging my batteries. Anyone have advice on how to alleviate this issue? Is there a change I should make in my iPhone/iPad settings @Vlad?





fsadeli said:


> I have the same problem, everytime I browse through tpf my iphone overheats so quickly! Anyway to resolve this issue?



I just learned of a hotfix that addresses this very behavior. I have implemented it and your iOS devices should no longer be affected by this.


----------

